# Flaming Pumpkinhead Scarecrow



## Drachenfang (Jun 28, 2013)

Made this scarecrow over the summer. This is it's first night time test.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Excellent work! I have a welder that mostly sits idle for most of the year, I'm thinking I should make myself one of those!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, nice work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is totally amazing! Now I have flaming pumpkin envy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh my, I absolutely LOVE that! It reminds me of Jack Skellington when he set his head on fire in the beginning of NBC. Any pictures of the build?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice work. Do you have a big open place to display it? Are you going to close up the back or do you need it open to control the flame? Again...real nice!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice! Does anyone have any marshmallows?!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's really cool. How long does the tank of propane last?


----------

